# Magic Mountain - Jan 31 2015



## bdfreetuna (Jan 31, 2015)

Got up there, booted up and on the lift just barely after 9:00. Primary conditions were cold; secondary was wind.

As for the surface it varied quite a bit over the mountain. Groomers were anywhere between nice cordoruy to groomed hard. Lower angle non-groomers were mostly PP or chopped up powder. On the trails the best result was finding the chopped up powder. In the woods again it varied mostly depending on the pitch. Steeper areas with limited options tended to be scratchy; lower angle stuff that opened up was a feast of untracked powder.

The mountain kicked my butt today and I only skied for 5 hours if you don't count a quick lunch break. It was frigid in the morning. Not too bad once the sun came around. The woman who works there who looks like Amy Poehler from SNL / Parks & Rec tried to find me a face mask (the store was sold out). No luck, but I appreciate looking around for one.

Ski The East junior freeride kids were there on Red Line today which made riding the chairlift entertaining. I had no desire to ski Red Line today myself, it looked pretty scratchy.

Actually I took it easy most of the day. I never really got a good flow going, never really "warmed up", and I found the conditions difficult overall. Broomstick was basically ice. But even the choppy pow wore me out quick.

Woods were the best bet and I skied most zones that I'm aware of. I did not ski to the skiers right of Red Line, seemed a bit close to the Ski The East comp, plus I saw one guy going down the top section from the lift and all I heard was ice.

Hallows were very good. A bit scratchy in the ruts. Wardrobe was very good and less trafficked... below the steep section it really opened up and this was all untracked powder. Score of the day. Disappearing Act was mostly untracked and good. I took another woods area on the lower East Side and somehow ended up in the back yard of some houses. Fortunately not a long hike back to the trail.

I don't think I even topped 10 runs overall today. In the morning I was taking warm up breaks every 2 runs.

Well once again Magic kicks my butt. I prefer skiing there in spring-like conditions (when I enjoy the steeps and woods the most), but I was glad to get out this weekend and get a workout nonetheless.

pictures are kind of lame and not really any good pics in the woods but it was too cold to take out the camera very often.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 31, 2015)

Forgot the mother of all Snow Snakes in some woods on the East Side! Sucker took the ski right off my foot and it was even hard to yank the ski out from under it afterwards. The woods obviously don't have either the amount or quality of base of places a bit north. No surprises there. Just don't want everyone to think I'm recommended everyone go in Magic woods right now. No.. it's not for everyone, not just yet. Once this fresh pow turns into base it will be just about there though.


----------



## legalskier (Jan 31, 2015)

I usually don't care whether a lift is high speed or not, but on a day this cold the slower lifts don't help anyone warm up due to less frequent runs. Still, looks like you caught some good stuff here and there. Thanks for the report.


----------



## slatham (Jan 31, 2015)

Was there today too and agree with report. The underneath is hard, and generally there's not yet enough new on top. Grommers, flatter natural and tree areas skied great. Steeper areas you have to be very aware of the hard underneath. But overall great day at Magic with lots of activity. One thing to note is they are actively making snow! Today on Tali, but they have also hit Wizard and are set up on middle section. 

They are set up with base so one good storm (Monday?) and they will be in great shape. A couple of storms and there will be no place else that will compete in So VT.


----------



## reefer (Feb 1, 2015)

Well done Tuna. Nice shot from Green Line.


----------



## rocks860 (Feb 1, 2015)

We'll be up there president's day weekend on Sunday most likely. Picked up that 2 ticket for 63 bucks deal


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 1, 2015)

Tuna did you hit green line or was that just a spot for a pic? I looked up it last Sunday and it looked like it needed some help up top though didn't think the snow we got would have filled that section in. Agree it was scratchy  in spots on trail in particular but if you managed to find lightly tracked steeper areas it was damn good. I was lucky enough to do that a few times. As for low angle on trail I thought up your sleeve was pretty stellar


----------



## Savemeasammy (Feb 2, 2015)

I skied Green Line on Friday.  It was ok, but I wasn't compelled to take a second run.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 2, 2015)

That's kind of what I figured. I'd think it will ski well tomorrow if we end up with a foot


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 3, 2015)

I need to get up there this weekend. I am dragging ass with all this freaking snow down there. I wish they would bring this shit to the mountains. There really is no more room


----------



## JasonT (Feb 4, 2015)

I love this place.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 5, 2015)

jrmagic said:


> Tuna did you hit green line or was that just a spot for a pic? I looked up it last Sunday and it looked like it needed some help up top though didn't think the snow we got would have filled that section in. Agree it was scratchy  in spots on trail in particular but if you managed to find lightly tracked steeper areas it was damn good. I was lucky enough to do that a few times. As for low angle on trail I thought up your sleeve was pretty stellar



Heart of Magician and a couple others on the west side had good snow. This report is totally irrelevant now that the mountain has got a ton of new snow which will hopefully carry it through the end of season with a little help here and there 

Green was a little hairy for that steep section up near the top but overall it had great snow and one of the lesser travelled trails.


----------

